# adding electric start to 25 hp sea pro 2 stroke 2007 tohatsu/mercury



## lance hannes (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi, Is anyone running a 25 hp seapro and added electric start. Tohatsu kits are about $800.Can anyone offer a cheaper alternative.2007 model m25c3 tiller, tohatsu kit #toh/3po-76000-0.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

If you find the mount and other parts try DB Electrical for your starter. Have used them for our Toyota Avalon and my Yamaha 25. No problems going on several years for both and a lot cheaper than factory.


----------

